# 15% off Porterroad.com ends 7/31/19



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff recently mentioned in his newsletter about a company called Porter Road that provides mail order pasture raised meats.  They have a 15% off promotion that ends today. Also Free shipping on order over $100







 

Exclusive savings on 100% pasture-raised meat from farms in Kentucky and Tennessee. Porter Road makes it easy to source the highest quality meat for your next cookout or smoke. Known for superior flavor and marbling, once you taste the difference, you’ll never go back. Their beef is dry aged, whole carcass, for 14 days and their team of skilled butchers hand cuts each piece. That’s why you’ll find rare cuts like picanha, tri-tip, and teres major that you won’t see at the grocery store.

Check them out at www.porterroad.com and use code *SMOKINGMEAT15* for 15% off your first order through July 31st.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2019)

I just received a box from them and here is one of the Ny Strips so you can see the quality.  I will be cooking it in the next few days and will let you see the rest.


----------

